# Sicherung fliegt sobald ich Netzteil anschließe



## TheBread (16. November 2017)

*Sicherung fliegt sobald ich Netzteil anschließe*

Hallo,

habe Anfang des Jahres ein be quiet! Straight Power 400W gekauft und hatte damit bis jetzt keine Probleme. Auch heute habe ich ganz normal meinen Rechner gestartet und im Internet gesurft. Doch plötzlich hörte ich einen Knall und alles wurde dunkel. Schnell stellte sich heraus, dass die Sicherung herausgeflogen war. Nachdem ich diese wieder aktiviert hatte, machte ich mich an die Fehlersuche. Nach der Reihe, steckte ich die Geräte einzeln an. Drucker, Bildschirme und sonstige Geräte liesen sich problemlos starten. Letzte Option war dann mein Computer und tatsächlich flog sofort wieder die Sicherung.

In der Folge habe ich dann den kompletten Rechner zerlegt und das Netzteil ausgebaut. Sogar ohne angeschlossene Geräte flog bei jedem Einschalten des Netzteils sofort die Sicherung. Zur Sicherheit habe ich dann noch ein anderes Kabel probiert, aber mit dem selben Ergebnis. Letzter Versuch war dann mit einem älteren Netzteil, welches aber problemlos lief.

Für mich ist damit eigentlich klar, dass das Netzteil defekt ist aber ich wollte vor dem Einschicken nochmal hören ob ich eventuell etwas übersehen habe bzw. wie so die Erfahrungen mit dem Support von be quiet sind?

VG, TheBread


----------



## DKK007 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Sicherung fliegt sobald ich Netzteil anschließe*

Dann ist wohl im Netzteil ein Kurzschluss.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. November 2017)

*AW: Sicherung fliegt sobald ich Netzteil anschließe*

1. Wie stark ist der Knall? Stark oder nicht so stark?
2. Wenn die Sicherung rausfliegt, fliegt sie auch beim 2. mal reinhauen wieder?
3. Was für eine Sicherung?
Was steht drauf??

Generell:
L16 und H16 sind empfindlich, da musst entweder mit leben oder die Sicherung austauschen.
Hager B16 sind wesentlich empfindlicher als z.B. ABB B16 Automaten.


----------



## TheBread (16. November 2017)

*AW: Sicherung fliegt sobald ich Netzteil anschließe*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 1. Wie stark ist der Knall? Stark oder nicht so stark?
> 2. Wenn die Sicherung rausfliegt, fliegt sie auch beim 2. mal reinhauen wieder?
> 3. Was für eine Sicherung?
> Was steht drauf??
> ...



1. nicht so stark
2. Ja, fliegt immer sobald das Netzteil an den Stromkrei angeschlossen wird.
3. L12 A steht auf der Sicherung

Aber selbst wenn die Sicherung zu schwach ist, wie kann es sein, dass 9 Monate nichts passiert ist und auch 10 (übertrieben) andere Geräte zusammen nichts ausmachen?


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2017)

*AW: Sicherung fliegt sobald ich Netzteil anschließe*

Bei deinem Netzteil ist wohl die Primärseite hoch gegangen.
Ruf bei BeQuiet an. Du kriegst ein Vor Ort Austausch. Seriennummer parat halten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. November 2017)

*AW: Sicherung fliegt sobald ich Netzteil anschließe*



TheBread schrieb:


> 1. nicht so stark
> 2. Ja, fliegt immer sobald das Netzteil an den Stromkrei angeschlossen wird.
> 3. L12 A steht auf der Sicherung
> 
> Aber selbst wenn die Sicherung zu schwach ist, wie kann es sein, dass 9 Monate nichts passiert ist und auch 10 (übertrieben) andere Geräte zusammen nichts ausmachen?



Ja, das ist seltsam.
ABer dein AUtomat ist echt komisch. Sicher, dass da *L12A* drauf steht? Magst mal 'nen Foto davon machen und hier reinladen???

Ist schon seltsam, dass es jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr geht. Aber bleibt die Sicherung drin, wenn du sie 2x nacheinander rein drückst??
Wenn das dabei "ohrenbetäbend" knallt, ist was falsch. Ein leiser Knall ist aber normal in solchen Situationen.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (17. November 2017)

*AW: Sicherung fliegt sobald ich Netzteil anschließe*

Mit L sind alte Leitungschutzschalter gebaut for 1990 ähnliche Charakteristik wie B aber halt alt^^
Wenn es im Betrieb einen Knall gemacht hat und aus war ist es zu 100% defekt.


----------



## TheBread (17. November 2017)

*AW: Sicherung fliegt sobald ich Netzteil anschließe*

Sicherung ist wahrscheinlich älter als ich aber sollte ja nicht das Problem sein, nachdem sie die letzten 9 Monate genau das gleiche Setup ausgehalten hat und auch jetzt noch alle anderen Geräte verträgt.

Vor-Ort Austausch wird leider nichts, da ich aus Österreich bin 
Aber werd es heute mal einschicken, hoffe nur, dass es halbwegs schnell fertig wird...


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2017)

*AW: Sicherung fliegt sobald ich Netzteil anschließe*



TheBread schrieb:


> Vor-Ort Austausch wird leider nichts, da ich aus Österreich bin
> Aber werd es heute mal einschicken, hoffe nur, dass es halbwegs schnell fertig wird...



Ach so, Österreicher. Ja, schade, dass das mit dem Vor Ort Austausch auf Deutschland begrenzt ist. Das könnte BeQuiet gerne mal EU Weit ausdehnen.
Wird aber sicher schnell gehen.


----------



## TheBread (29. November 2017)

*AW: Sicherung fliegt sobald ich Netzteil anschließe*

Netzteil ist jetzt eine Woche dort und laut der Aussage eines Mitarbeiters tritt der Fehler bei ihnen wahrscheinlich nicht auf, weshalb sie jetzt wohl Langzeittests machen. 
Dementsprechend würde ich mich langsam nach einer Alternative von einem anderen Hersteller umschauen. Empfehlungen?


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2017)

*AW: Sicherung fliegt sobald ich Netzteil anschließe*

Du kannst dir das Bitfenix Whisper anschauen.


----------



## TheBread (30. November 2017)

*AW: Sicherung fliegt sobald ich Netzteil anschließe*

Wie sieht es mit dem Seasonic FOCUS Plus 550 Gold aus? Wäre bei Alternate gerade für 65€ zu haben.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2017)

*AW: Sicherung fliegt sobald ich Netzteil anschließe*

Kannst du auch nehmen.


----------

